# sheepheads



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

i was at sikes today and sheephead everywhere!! that was the only thing around but thats a positive note the sheeps are back around !! FISH ON!!!


----------



## 1ll3g4l (Jan 20, 2010)

I second that. Its been good since the new moonmoon).



found pics 1/18/2010


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

what time were u out there? or should i ask what time did the first one bite?


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

i could be wrong, but arent the two fish on the right in that picture black drum? i think i see whiskers on the bottom of their jaws.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Was on the GB side on Saturday. Windy as hell. 

Wasted a few fiddler crabs and didn't really catch anything.

On my way to GB side from PB side, saw lots of people on the PB side bridge.....


----------



## 1ll3g4l (Jan 20, 2010)

> *Saltfisher (1/24/2010)*i could be wrong, but arent the two fish on the right in that picture black drum? i think i see whiskers on the bottom of their jaws.




yep. they are black drum but the one on the left is a 17" sheepsheads.


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Bob Sikes is the bridge from Gulf Breeze to pensacola right?


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

bob sikesis on pensacola beach the bridge you are talking about is the 3 mile bridge


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

ok thanks for making that clear for me


----------

